# Thing growing on tetra's head?



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

Does anyone know what this thing is growing on my tetra's head near it's eye? I noticed it today and I had never seen it before.I have no idea what it is, but I don't think it's normal.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That pic doesn't show anything.


----------



## Sue520 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry can't help but do you mean the red lump near his cheek?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could you describe what you see?Its very hard for us to tell by the pic if there is anything wrong.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

It's the silver fish with the red eyes. There is a round thing growing near the eye, it's the best picture I can get right now. The thing growing near it's eye is the same color as the rest of it.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

Does this help point it out?I can't seem to really zoom in on it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you sure its not the coloration of the fish?Is he the only tetra?If it looks white and fuzzy it could be fungus,but really without any discription I cant really give any advice.

Sorry its just too hard to tell what it is with the pic.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

It's raised from the top,it's perfectly round, it's sort of white. It's definitely not part of it's coloration. I will try to get a better pic later. I don't have a great camera though.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

Tetra Problem - YouTube

I made a video.It's the silver tetra with red eyes and a round belly. Watch near it's eye for the growth.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

*Please help with tetra problem!*

Hi everyone,

I made a video of what is growing on my tetra. It is the silver and black one, with red eyes, and a round belly. 

There is something growing near its eye/gill that is round and sort of grey. I am not sure what it is. 

The fish so far is acting normal, but this growth showed up a few days ago
Tetra Problem - YouTube

Tank parameters:
temp:78 F 
ammonia:0
ph:7
nitrates:0
nitrites:0


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Please help with tetra problem!*

Also the growth is best seen early in the video, around the 0:20 mark.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There is no need for more than one thread.


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok, it's been a week. I treated the aquarium with Tetra Lifegaurd (it's supposed to treat external bacterial, fungus, and parasitic problems)for 5 days as directed, but the spot that is on the tetra's gill hasn't gone away. What should I treat it with?

I've managed to get some closer pictures of the spot if that helps.

For some reason,I can't put them in this post. However, they are available on my profile


----------

